
A Chrome extension to quickly directly you to any page with a simple key - kritts
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/redirect/ndmlefihodnjkipamdighnjjmiddafai
======
sudars
I started using this in beta; I now use it for virtually every site that I go
to regularly. It is a great supplement to the omnibar, but it doesn't change
on you based on your search history. This makes browsing more consistent.

------
asdasdadasd223
I only just downloaded the extension but I already love it. Great idea!

